# 詳しすぎちゃった



## Δημήτρης

Hello. Is 詳しすぎちゃった correct Japanese? It is supposed to mean "was it (unintentionally) too detailed". Is it possible to use すぎる and ちゃう together?
Google returns only a single use of this exact word, so I guess I did something somewhere wrong...


----------



## Aoyama

Not utterly impossible but unusual.
ちゃう/ちゃった endings are colloquial and mostly (though not always) childish.
More over, 詳しすぎ is a little unusual (but would depend on context). "Too detailed, too precise" ... 詳しすぎta or 詳しすぎdeshita (strange, maybe).


----------



## almostfreebird

Aoyama said:


> ちゃう/ちゃった endings are colloquial and mostly (though not always) childish.



This is true, but I think I frequently say "....ちゃった", though I'm not a child.

”ちょっと　詳しく　やりすぎちゃった。” sounds much more natural.

I can't explain why I put ”ちょっと", but it's better to add it, though it's not really necessary.


----------



## Strutter

"詳しすぎた？" is better, "細かすぎた？（こまかすぎた？）" is better too. In my opinion. "ちゃった" makes a phrase more friendly and is informal. So directly adding to the formal ward "詳しい" is little funny. It is NOT impossible to use "すぎる" and "ちゃう" together. For example, "食べすぎちゃった" and/or "寝すぎちゃった"　is used by many Japanese pepole.To reply to this quwstion is difficult for both my English and Japanese. Plese ask anything you want.


----------



## Aoyama

> "食べすぎちゃった" and/or "寝すぎちゃった"


In that case, it is "more possible", because the context allows it (eating, sleeping), dealing with personal behaviour. Not the case with "being too precise", which is theoretical.


> This is true, but I think I frequently say "....ちゃった", though I'm not a child.


 this is why I said "though not always"...


> 詳しくやりすぎ


 sounds unusual to me.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Hello again. Thanks for all the answers.
It seems that it's not as simple as I though. 
How about ”（ちょっと）やりすぎたかな”? In context, would that imply that I'm wondering if I overdid it? (as in: I gave too much details that might confused the listener).

As for 細かい, I heard that word only 2 or 3 times, I'm not sure how to use it correctly...


----------



## Aoyama

> How about ”（ちょっと）やりすぎたかな”? In context, would that imply that I'm wondering if I overdid it? (as in: I gave too much details that might confused the listener).


That would sound more Japanese, and would have the meaning you suggest (didn't I overdo it, didn't I do too much ?).


----------



## almostfreebird

細かい(komakai) means meticulous as in:

For a dude, you're so meticulous!


----------



## Aoyama

Kuwashii and komakai are close, but as almostfreebird says : precise and meticulous/detailed. But then, kuwashii can also mean detailed ...
One will generally talk about a bill being komakai, an account could be both, kuwashii and komakai ...


----------



## Strutter

Here are examples, I guess.

その点について、細かい説明を聞いた。
I listened to a detailed explanation at the point.

あいつはお金に細かい。( 「細かいヤツだ！」 is as casual and often used by)
He is very tight with his money.

細かな点での違いがある。
There is a subtle difference.　

細かいことを気にするな。
Don't take care　about details. 
(Thanks Aoyama.)


----------



## Aoyama

> 細かいことを気にするな。
> Don't take care/worry _about_ details.


Strutter is right in his both 細かい and 詳しい explanation.


----------



## almostfreebird

I was thinking about related expressions;


細かいことを気にする。

神経が細かい。

重箱の隅をほじくる(jûbako no sumi wo hojikuru)

深く考えすぎる。


----------



## Aoyama

細かいことを気にする。To care about small things/insignificant details.

神経が細かい。To be sensitive.

重箱の隅をほじくる(jûbako no sumi wo hojikuru) also 重箱の隅を tsutsuku (youna/ni) = to split hair, to do hairsplitting, to argue for the sake of arguing

深く考えすぎる。To think too much (about things).
But the last two examples don't involve komakai and kuwashii ...


----------



## Δημήτρης

Once again thanks for all the information. You have been 詳しい in a very positive way. Now I believe I can put 細かい in my vocabulary as well.


----------

